# My GT5000



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

I really like my GT5000. --- Looks like according to some people the hydro and the 25HP Kohler is overkill and a waste of $$$.

I really love my tractor. Little usage thus far but one incredibly powerful and well-built machine so far. Any comments on this model so far? Problems? 

I did purchase the recommended Hour Meter from Northerntool, but I have not hooked it up yet. Simple connection and wiring?
Anyone else done this yet?

Thanks!

I will post a pic of it soon.



Andy


----------



## HERBSGT (Sep 17, 2003)

*GT5000*

I purchased a GT5000 several months ago and so far it is doing great. The only complaint that I have is the Kohler engine backfires when shutting down sometimes. I wonder if the muffler is going to hold up. According to the book you are supposed to let the engine idle for 30 seconds before shutting down , but it does not always work. I installed a hour/tach meter purchased from Jack's Small Engines and it was a no brainer hook up. Just wrap the wire around the spark plug a few times and secure it with a tie-wrap (Included). The tach indicates about 3200 rpm at full throttle and 1450 at idle. Seems like the idle speed should be lower. Maybe that is what is causing the backfire. Think that I'll try to cut back on the idle. Next step is to get the tractor ready for winter plowing. Got to adapt an old plow to work with the new tractor.Ordered the wheel weight from Sears. They say to put the weight on the left wheel. (Driving wheel.)


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Yep...mine backfires too! Scares the heck out of my daughter when she happens to be near the barn when putting it away.
Thought it was just my model. I will hook up the HourMeter and let you know what I find...Let me know if you find anything else about this great tractor!

Andy


----------



## bigbukhntr (Sep 17, 2003)

lol....very strange indeed...mine backfires also!!...have tried idleing down, and it still backfires most of the time...since I am in the shop most of the time when I cut it off, it is extremely loud!! I bought my hr meter from Sears...same hookup...wrap wire around plug, drill 2 small mounting holes...and you're done!

But it's been a very good mower so far...bought it 2 mos ago..30 day return unit...paid $1849 for it.


----------



## freebird (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey guys, I was told awhile back and it was mentioned on the old forum board that if you put your throttle 1/3 - 1/2 open then shut off the key no backfire....works for both my yardman and my JD LT133. Also mentioned was the fuel shutoff solenoid where applicable.


----------



## scruff (Sep 18, 2003)

i really like my new gt5000 i put the ag super lug tires on it and got a rear box blade from northern tools and the sleeve hitch from sears, wish i had bought the hitch from tractor supply so i wouldn't have to take the deck off every time i need to use the blade, sears model uses the lift handle for deck, and tractor supply model uses separate handle, ahhh only wish i'd researched it a little more. but this little tractor does everything i asked of it so far 
pulls like a tank
oh ya the hour meter is a snap to put on


----------



## markmgm (Sep 16, 2003)

I have a GT 5000 which also backfired every time I shut ut down. They do seem to idle too fast, so I adjusted mine. It cured the back firing problem. The hour meter is simple to hook up.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I've got a new GT5000 also. For those of you that remember I was the one with the mower deck problem on my GT3000, and Sears refunded all my money after 15 months (I'm still pinching myself),  so I bought the GT5000.

I have the backfiring problem also. Turned the idle down, helps some of the time but not always. Had a similar problem on the GT3000 and was able to adjust the air mixture which in turn solved the problem. This unit has the California carb  on it with no provisions to adjust the air/fuel mixture unless you pop the cap off and adjust with allen wrench. I'm contemplating doing that as it doesn't start as easily as the GT3000.


----------



## jeffgt (Sep 16, 2003)

Sears really needs to make the shutdown instructions easier to find in the manual. If you check the bottom of the right hand column on page 11 you'll find a warning about stopping the tractor at less than half throttle will cause a backfire. The 25 hp kohler models do have a fuel shutoff solenoid, and should not be shutdown at idle speeds.

This is a great basic garden tractor. My wife and I have manage to put 122 hours on the meter since we purchased ours in February. I only wish I could get a small FEL and loose my shovels.

Has anyone rigged up a cat 0 hitch, or a hydrualic system on their's?


----------



## LGT120 (Sep 19, 2003)

I too enjoy my Gt5000. I installed an analog hour meter after reading about several peoples' digital models resetting(quitting). I bent a bracket out of metal stock and painted it red, and mounted it under the hood beside the battery. The installation looks stock. While poking around under the hood, I found a loose wire end with a factory connection on the end just sitting there looking lonely. Turns out that this wire is perfect for the analog hour meter. When the key is turned on, the meter starts running. Of course, if you might be the forgetful person and leave the key on, or if you have a reason to run the lights without the engine on, this will run your meter total up rapidly.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Definitely crank down the throttle for about twenty second prior to turning it off. I think the issue is with the fuel solenoid on the carb if I remember correctly. I have done this shutdown procedure and it has helped eliminate the backfire.


----------



## tonybackache (Sep 19, 2003)

*GT 5000 Backfiring*

My GT 5000 never backfires. I use 93 oct. gas and idle at a minimum of 5 mins. before shutting down. Could this be the difference?
I'm very happy with the analog hour meter from Northern. It fit the hole perfectly and wired without any complications.


----------



## tjw in kans (Oct 10, 2003)

*to scruff re sleeve hitch*

i had the same problem you mentioned about using the sleeve hitch from sears. solution, removed all the sears lift kit items from the mower except the rear pivot arms on the rear of the tractor, installed an atv winch from northern tool to the rear plate of the tractor above the arms and below the back of the seat, ran the cable to the center hole infront of the hole where sleeve hitch pin installs. did minimal wiring to install included switch and circuit breaker to battery. now i can use box scraper with 150# of added weight on it, raise it with a switch and leave the mower deck on. hope you can visualize and hope this helps you. by the way, the winch was around 130.00 dollars. tjw in kans


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Can you post pictures*

tjw in kans
Can you post pictures of it I'm sure there are some people that would see it. And welcome to the tractor forum don't be a stranger join in and post. 
Jody


----------



## scruff (Sep 18, 2003)

*tjw in kans re: sleeve hitch*

thanks i can picture what u did sounds pretty simple, did u have to reinforce the back plate at all? what size winch did u use or don't it matter? boy it would be nice to use without messing with the deck it's hard to get the 50" out and back under the tractor for mowing be nice to just to leave it there, thanks again, for the idea gonna look into it. does it go up and down fast or slow?


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

* ATTENTION: JeffGT Front End Loader*

Jeffgt I called and talked to the Kwick-way company about a Backhoe for MY JD X485 and was told they would have a model ready for The X-series in Spring 2004 and I asked them if they wer going to produce a Loader again for Craftsman Tractors and they told me they were looking into developing one possiably by sometime in Late 2004. They use to make loader for Sear until Probly 1990 or when ever sear stopped its catalogs The Hydraulic pump was Belt driven off of the underside of the tractor. As for a Cat0 3point hitch look up Cad Plans they might produce or make you plan for a 3point for your GT. You might even be able to find a old Sears Manual lift 3point Hitch on e-bay that you could modifie to fit on your GT. Oh here is another place you might want to contact in the mean time until Kwick-way produces the Loader. Its Called www.johnnyproducts.com They Make a rear mounted slip bucket that will work with your sleeve hitch. And they make a universal Johnny bucket that will work on the front of the GT. It has a subframe that comes with it and use its own electric lift system. They don't advertise the universal Johnny bucket on the site. I would e-mail John and ask him about the universal model. Under modification on the Johnny Bucket site they show the universal Johnny Bucket mounted on an old Jacobson Tractor. If you were to get the Sleeve hitch mounted Johnny Bucket I suggest you get the Electric lift kit for your GT. Kent T has a nice review of the Johnny Bucket on his Simple-tractors site. I belive it mounted on a Allis tractor.


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

*Service Center*

Hi Andy- 
I think you've shown pictures of that tractor on here before..or maybe it was GardenWeb. Does yours have that backfiring problem too? Have you had any repair problems, and if so, was Sears good about getting repairs done in a timely manner??? Just curious, as on GW, Sears seems to take a beating about bad repair center employees...


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I had sears out some time ago for a warranty issue on my older tractor. they were friendly, knowledgable and definitly did good work. The guy doing my adjustment really went the extra mile.


----------



## tjw in kans (Oct 10, 2003)

*scruff re: sleeve hitch*

scruff, i bought the craftsman sleeve hitch, what a pain to install and adjust, the lift lever wasnt strong enough to lift the box scraper especially with added weight. the atv winch i added from northern tool was 1500 pound rated and was around 139.00 on sale. the plate on the rear of the gt5k was strong enough and didnt need to strengthened. the best part, i can leave the deck on fully raised to scrape gravel drive and road frontage. if you are trying to scrape something deeper than the raised deck height, you may have to remove the deck. all the wiring for the winch and switch is colored coded and has direct plug in connectors for the switch which i mounted on a bracket and installed to lower part of the plastic dash. there was enough room to fish the wires up without drilling holes. use plastic wire wrap and tie straps to secure out of the way of moving parts. i will check back in a week after vacation. hope this helps for now . tjw in kans


----------



## scruff (Sep 18, 2003)

*tjw in kans*

thanks for your help sounds like this setup will do the trick, gonna check at northern monday for winch all i have to do is move the light i put on the rear plate of the tractor for night use do you use your winch for pulling stuff (logs,ect...)?


----------



## tjw in kans (Oct 10, 2003)

*attn scruff*

just received a new northern tool sale catalog, the winch i bought, 14116-1412 is on sale for124.99, i noticed it will slowly let the box scraper creep down when it is weighted and i will have to hit the up switch ocassionally which is no big deal to me. i then noticed a new product line winch from warn works, 1700 # rated, #142000-1412 on sale for 139.99, states it has a self locking brake, this may be the way to go, dont know about the deminsions if it will fit on the plate between the rear tires. remember the raise time is short about 1 to 2 seconds because you are using 4 to 5 inches of cable to raise the blade, you will need to watch while raising and you get used to it. you can also feather the up switch while driving to release gravel as you go. its not perfect,but it beats the heck out of trying to raise the blade by hand. if you get the 1700# winch let us know so i will feel bad. it wasnt available when i got mine. good luck. tjw in kans


----------

